# Anybody at Worlds?



## hhpminis (Jul 22, 2008)

I am sitting here feeling sorry for myself because I am not there or being able to go to Congress.

So if anyone there happens to log on, please let us know how things are going.


----------



## Leeana (Jul 22, 2008)

Im planning to either drive down tommarow or friday, possibly thursday ...one of the three days.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

Just talked to someone there. Don't know about the size of the shetland classes but the miniature classes have any where from zero to three in a class.


----------



## Leeana (Jul 23, 2008)

I drove down today and watched, went nice and classes imo were decent sized ..not huge but could have been bigger. Missed the R geldings/mares this morning as we ended up leaving an hour late, so not sure how those were turned out, but he modern classes today there wre aout 2-6 in each class. Driving classes were mostly 1-4 ...did see a few, i think roadster, with 6. Hackney classes avr were 1-2 per class. Quality of horses was good, the weather was nice and cool.

Spent most of the day watching classes but did get to meet Jennifer (Sweet_Opal) and see her beautiful moderns which was pretty neat




.


----------



## Christina_M (Jul 23, 2008)

We took 8 under horses and did pretty good. They are giving out nice stainless (I think) plates this year. The classes are smaller than previous years, but it’s about the same as other shows this year due to financing. I was happy to see so many youth in the classes. All the kids are doing a great job showing their horses and having fun! The weather has been great so far. I hope it stays that way for the whole show. I’ll post more tomorrow.


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Jul 25, 2008)

We had a great show at the Ohio World Show with bringing home 6 of the silver platters and other various placings with taking our 2 shetlands and 4 miniatures. The biggest class was the miniature under yearling filly class with 7 entered and some halter classes had 3. The driving classes were way down compared to previous years as well.

With last years premiums being mailed out very late from the World Show in December 07 with people being upset about, and Congress being around the corner, plus the Area I show being held the previous week, some people are saving their money for making the trip to Nationals as well and eliminating some other shows. This was the smallest attendence that I ever saw there at Worlds with the miniatures.

We are looking forward in heading to Congress next for the entire week and seeing some people that we only see there as well then off to Nationals in September.


----------



## kaykay (Jul 25, 2008)

We had a great time!! I was sad to see the numbers down but I do know many who said they would not go back after last years paybacks taking so long and problems getting class results right etc





I believe the over division filly class had 7 or 8.

smallest classes were under stallions which was really surprising.

While the numbers were smaller the quality was there in the horses that did attend. All of the over division mare classes had stunning mares in them.

We also managed to bring home some plates and ribbons and had a terrific time. You couldnt ask for more beautiful weather. Im hoping to post pics tomorrow when I get them all uploaded.

I am afraid Ohio will cut this show because of this years numbers. This was a triple point payback show so was definitely worth doing and you couldnt ask for a better facility!

I agree Chris all the shows have been smaller this year


----------



## OhHorsePee (Jul 26, 2008)

It was a great show! We managed to snag a plate also as Baby did a wonderful job.





Congratulations to everyone on their placings!


----------



## Lewella (Jul 26, 2008)

kaykay said:


> I agree Chris all the shows have been smaller this year


I see this online over and over but in Iowa the shows have been BIGGER than previous years. I think it depends on where you are if attendence is up or down because it certainly isn't down here!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jul 26, 2008)

I know the AMHR Area 2 Regional show the attendence was up. I believe there were 217 horses there.



I've heard that some of the MI shows attendence is down, but the numbers I've been told for this year are about the same from last year.

I'm sure there are a few shows whose attendence is down but I'm not sure where.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jul 26, 2008)

Walt and I went to watch friends in Canada at the Miniature Horse Club of Ontario show and this was the best turn out. Great show and had a great time.


----------



## jwagner (Jul 27, 2008)

hhpminis said:


> I am sitting here feeling sorry for myself because I am not there or being able to go to Congress.So if anyone there happens to log on, please let us know how things are going.


We attended the World and really had a great time with everyone. We took several B minis and came away with World Grand Champion Stallion, Reserve Champion Aged Stallion, Reserve Junior Champion Stallion, we won the two year old stallion class and had Reserve Senior Mare.


----------

